# Konica Autoreflex T3



## dieselman8 (Aug 26, 2011)

So, I somehow came into possession of an old Konica Autoreflex T3 complete with about 5 different lenses (though some appear to have fungus).  Mechanically, it seems to still work--i.e. the shutter seems to be ok.  Now what?  Any ideas what I should do with this stuff?

I think it's a great looking camera to put on display, but otherwise...I'm guessing it's not worthwhile to put any money into restoring it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a great idea!!! Put some film in it and shoot it! You will be pleasantly surprised at the quality of shots coming out of it. 

Seriously though (although my idea above is serious), I don't quite see what you need to restore there except your faith in film cameras. Since the camera seems to be working mechanically, it could function with any of the lenses which don't display any fungus. Even so, if you need lenses for the T3, you can find tons on eBay. The Hexanon lenses are well known for their sharpness. Good luck with it.


----------

